# New Wheels



## MRGTI_2U (Dec 14, 2009)

Super Rs's


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

So tight!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

sick:beer:


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

^^^Niiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

The car looked really good this weekend at Wuste. Congrats on placing in Double Down :thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> So tight!


 Hell ya dude:thumbup:


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

love, love, love, love, love.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

omg, looks so good


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Drool


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

http://www.*****************/data/media/22/3517jvp.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

it was nice to meet you at wuste, car was killing it. 

some of my terrible pictures


----------



## MRGTI_2U (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys 

just wish you could see you barrels threw the mesh.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

looked really nice in vegas


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Car looked really good in Vegas man. Congrats on placing, second right? I was third in the brown MKV GLI. :thumbup:


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Great picture Ricky! 

Mike, the wheels look alright........:laugh:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

sweetest parking spot shot evarr. :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!:beer: looks wicked man.. props on those clean a$$ barrels


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Congrats on placing :thumbup: 

Hope you had a good time...


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

car looks really sick dude, was checking it out at wuste. I think I was parked up by you at one point.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I drooled a bit on your wheels down in Vegas. :thumbup:


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Mikey did a such a great job on your wheels.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

love the wheels and the barrels.... hot damnnn


----------



## Novo1.8T (Nov 28, 2006)

Was nice meeting you at Wuste! Hopefully the owner of the black sprotwagen, that i was driving while he took pictures, posts up some of the rolling shots we got of you and the other GTI right before we hit vegas. If he does I'll try and link them for you!:thumbup:

Wheels looked amazing and congrats for placing in double down!:beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Dang.:thumbup:


----------



## MRGTI_2U (Dec 14, 2009)

.


----------



## MRGTI_2U (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

What rear bags are you on?


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Airlift XLs


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

They look amazing and the car is perfect :thumbup: what size tires are you running? and is your subframe on the ground? I'm trying to figure out what is holding my same car up on the same wheels. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## MRGTI_2U (Dec 14, 2009)

OVRWRKD said:


> They look amazing and the car is perfect :thumbup: what size tires are you running? and is your subframe on the ground? I'm trying to figure out what is holding my same car up on the same wheels. Any help is appreciated.


 205/40f 215/40r. yea its on the ground.


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Same tire size, now I'm officially out of ideas. Did you do any mods to the front wheel wells like liners or the pinch welds? I might be hitting a tie rod? I'm hoping my bombers aren't maxed out:banghead: I appreciate the help, I've run out of ideas


----------

